# Inversão Térmica no Norte da Madeira 02.Jun.2010



## Rog (5 Jun 2010 às 16:19)




----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2010 às 17:42)

Belas fotos *Rog*


----------



## actioman (6 Jun 2010 às 23:03)

Pura poesia! 

Obrigado!


----------



## Curiosa* (12 Ago 2010 às 14:02)

Lindissimo .


----------



## Knyght (13 Ago 2010 às 09:48)

Muito boas fotos dos nossos colchões de nuvens naturais 
Apetece tanto dormir


----------

